# My new Ova/Ootheca incubator.



## AlexPan (May 14, 2005)

Hi every one. Just made an incubator for Phasmid ova/ mantis oothecas. Here is a link to my forum for the pictures http://alexpan.8.forumer.com/viewtopic.php?t=31

Let me know any comments you may have.

Thanks.


----------



## Rick (May 14, 2005)

I have tried different things with mantis ooths and they still seemed to all take about the same length of time to hatch. I have tried different temps, humidity etc etc but it didn't seem too matter. Interested to see the results of your new incubator. It sure looks good!


----------



## Ian (May 14, 2005)

looks great alex. Although, I have just found success in puting the ooths in venitilated crix tubs, inside a viv, and leaving them, but yeah, well done!!

Cheers,

Iab


----------

